# Internal Parasites



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hey help please!

about 2 months ago i noticed my p's were losing their need for food!.. all of them, my shoal of reds, and my rhom... anyways ive noticed that every p i got in all my tanks have white poop... and they really dont eat.... almost at all... When I normally buy feeders which is practically never, and is maybe a RARE treat.. ( which im never going to do again... i buy maybe 100 and use them for all my P's.. in different tanks.. which would explain why they all dont eat...

Im treating with General Cure by Aquarium Pharm. 125mg of Metronidazole, 13mg copper sulfate and 8 mg Trichlorfon... 
oh yah, my water quality is fine.. ph 7.0 my water temp is 26c and everything seems to be ok, i normally do bi weekly waterchanges of 25% and gravel vac, during that time...

im treating the water that is?? will this help take care of my problem it says only 2 doses in 48 hours with a 25% waterchange each time.. can I keep the meds in there longer? I was told to mix it with the food, 1 cap per feeding... and let it soak for 30 mins or so... in with some shrimp etc.... MY P's dont eat!!? and if the parasite is in the intentinal tract, how will the meds work if it is only used in the water, and the fish dont eat the food??? any help, or personal experience with this problem would be greatly appreciated by anyone who wants to add their 2 cents.. cuz im trippin...... thanks!
- will adding the meds to my water really work on the internal factor???? if the P's arent eating any food soaked in meds???
-malice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i believe it will work with just adding it in the water. make sure to medicate for at least a month, which is how long i believe coppersafe and others stay active in the water. eventually just from being in the meds and having food dropped in the tank and eating the food they will injest some of it in small doses. just medicate over a long period of time. good luck.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

so that means that the medication can stay in the water, and when i do waterchanges, I should re add the medication accordingly?


----------

